# Wanted prewar Schwinn boys deluxe bicycles



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 23, 2020)

Looking to buy high end Schwinn prewar boys deluxe bicycles  motorbikes cycle planes DX BC 117’s. Cantilevers jeweled tanks Aero cycles from 1935 two 1940 no restored no projects looking for a high-end nice original paint bicycles please do not post inquiries or replies here but PM me with what you have Thank you


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 26, 2020)

cash waiting $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 14, 2021)

STILL LOOKING  WHAT OUT THERE FOR SALE....


----------

